# bedroom on California Zephyr



## ctrimble (Nov 21, 2013)

I am about to book a trip on the california zephyr but no matter what date i choose, i am not given the option of having a bedroom despite various sites saying that there are bedrooms on this train. I'm always offered a roomette, but i would like a private wash basin & toilet. Surely if there are bedrooms, they can't be sold out on all dates I have checked for next Aug & Sep.

Also I will be doing the Lakeshore Limited between NY & Chicago. Both on that trip & the one on the california zephyr, can i choose the location of my room. I believe you can't do this online, so would I need to phone Amtrak? Presumably this will not be cheap from the UK. Can anyone advise me of the best room numbers as regards noise & movement of the train on both the Lakeshore Ltd & the California Zephyr?

Many thanks,

Carol.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

Welcome to AU, Carol! :hi:

I'm not saying this is the problem, but this is a possible cause.

There may be rooms available from say Chicago to Reno, but it may be a room from Chicago to Denver and a separate one from Denver to Reno. When you book online, the computer looks for 1 single room all the way from Chicago to Reno and can't find one. So it says that none are available. However an agent can find one of those for you.

We have members from the UK. Hopefully they will reply with the best way to contact Amtrak. Good luck.

And enjoy your holiday in the US!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 21, 2013)

Carol,

The default on the Amtrak website is to show Roomettes. Just below the price is the word "Change". You must click on that word to get the site to display Bedrooms. Note, it will also toggle through Family Bedrooms. Be sure to select Bedroom for the date you want.

Now, that said, you cannot pick a specific room via the website. It just assigns the next available room to you if you book that way. If getting a specific room is important to you, then you must call Amtrak.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks to you both  I have now found the bedroom but can't believe the price difference - almost $800 extra for a shower & toilet for 1 night 

If I do go ahead & book, can I book online & then phone to select the room I want or would I need to book by phone as well?


----------



## kbmiflyer (Nov 21, 2013)

Guest said:


> If I do go ahead & book, can I book online & then phone to select the room I want or would I need to book by phone as well?


You can book online and then call to change the room. It is a bit of a pain, make sure they don't try to change the price. I usually end up having to talk to a supervisor.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 21, 2013)

Just checking out various dates & prices. Unbelievably it is MUCH cheaper (about $400) to go to LA than get off at Salt Lake City. I intend to go to Vegas & was going to get the bus from SLC to Vegas, but it would be cheaper to go to LA & get the bus to Vegas from there.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 21, 2013)

Guest said:


> Thanks to you both  I have now found the bedroom but can't believe the price difference - almost $800 extra for a shower & toilet for 1 night
> 
> If I do go ahead & book, can I book online & then phone to select the room I want or would I need to book by phone as well?


You can call to change the room, but I always find it easier to just book with an agent. It would probably be a shorter call just to book it than to change it, which seems to be a more involved procedure.

And yes, that is a typical price differential between a roomette and a bedroom. You also get a much bigger room, and a much better lower berth with the bedroom (the upper berth is the same). A roomette is quite cramped for two.

I advise people unfamiliar with Amtrak wanting to book sleepers to book two roomettes instead of a bedroom unless they just have to have their very own WC. Two roomettes are almost always cheaper than one bedroom. You can request that they be booked across the hall from each other. That way both people have lowers, and have views available out of both sides of the train. Having both sides available is a real advantage considering the CZ's scenary.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

You can do either one.

Why not book on line, and if you do not like the rooms you get, then you can call. On the LSL, this train is a single level train and has only 2 bedrooms PRR sleeping car (A and B). Since one of your requests was a private wash basin and toilet in the room, you may wish to consider a Roomette on the LSL. (They have them inside the room.) the best roomettes on these trains are #1 to #8.

The CZ is a 2 level train, with all bedrooms (except the family bedroom) on the upper level, and most of the roomettes on the upper level. (There are also 4 roomettes on the lower level, but access to other cars is only via the upper level. And upper level vs lower level is a personal choice - I prefer upper level but many prefer lower level.) Personally for $800, I would walk to the 1 rest room on the upper level or 3 more on the lower level. IMO, the best upper level roomettes are #2 to #6 (#1 is the sleeping car attendant's room) and the best bedrooms are E, D, C and B (in that order).


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 21, 2013)

Just realised if I go to LA it is the Southwest Chief, not the CZ. The SWC must be cheaper overall than the CZ.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 21, 2013)

Not really. It most depends on demand for the time you are traveling. Generally, I've found prices on the Southwest Chief to run a bit higher than some other trains like the EB, those being two equivalent length runs I seem to check prices for most often.

The Coast Starlight is priced noticeable higher than equivalent length runs on other Western LDs, though.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 21, 2013)

The SWC is also a 2 level train like the CZ.


----------



## me_little_me (Nov 21, 2013)

Some suggestions:

If you are at all flexible, use the "Amsnag" web site, written by a member here, which will show you a range of dates. You will be amazed at the price difference from day to day.

Even after buying your room, continually (at least weekly), check the prices. If they come down, call Amtrak and ask that they rebook you at the lower price. It can be significant.

Similarly, if you prefer a BR but decide it is too expensive and go with a roomette, keep checking. You can always rebook a BR instead.

Depending on when you make a change, you will get credit back to your credit card or if too late, an evoucher for the full amount of the fare.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 21, 2013)

me_little_me

Thanks for your very useful advice. I will certainly do as you suggested


----------



## NAVYBLUE (Nov 21, 2013)

Carol,

Welcome to AU. I ride the Zephyr from Reno-Chicago and then the Capitol Limited on to D.C when I go east for Christmas. If I were you (I used 8/19/14), I would consider the Zephyr to Emeryville, CA (1 ticket), stay overnight and take Costal Starlight to Los Angeles.(2nd ticket).

You might want to consider the lowel level rooms (Zephyr & Starlight) if you are physically capable of climbing stairs to the upper level to proceed to diner or if not you can have you meal delivered to your room. You did't mention if one or two are traveling. The (3) bathrooms and shower on the lower level I find are not used as much as there are (4) roomettes and (1) bedroom downstairs to share (3) bathrooms and only (1) upstairs for the roomettes to use and they are only 5-7 steps form roomettes 11 and 12 to bathrooms on the lower level.

Using 8/19/14 (my birthday) a Zephyr roomette is $684 (US), bedroom $1,684 and TWO roomettes $1,091. IF there are TWO and you want the space the (2) roomettes (there are 4 on lower level) are a good deal verus the bedroom. On the Starlight it is $213 for roomette, $408 for bedroom and $321 for TWO roomettes. Again if there are TWO, the (2) roomettes beat the bedroom price.

Everyone has their preference and I like the lower level because it is less traffic, bathrooms tend to be cleaner as they don't get as much use, it is easier to hop off at stops to get a fresh air break and the scenery looks as good to me in the lower section as the upper (I have done both). And if you want to get a more expansive view and you are ambulatory you can go upstairs and go the lounge car with the big windows.

If you go with the TWO roomette deal ask for roomettes 11 and 12 OR 9 and 10 and they will be directly across from each other and you can talk with your companion. If you are going alone, the bedrrom price seems too high BUT they may come down.

Be advised that Las Vegas averages 100-115 degrees during the month of August though everything is air conditioned inside. If you are a outdoors type (hiking), mid September to mid October to me is more enjoyable for hiking, visiting Hoover Dam, Red Rock Canyon and other sightseeing.

Enjoy what Nevada has to offer and believe me the Strip only encompasses about (10) square miles of the 900 square miles of Las Vegas valley and very little of Clark County and the many things to do.

Happy traveling

Mike aka NAVYBLUE


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi NAVYBLUE,

Thanks for your reply. I am travelling alone & my main requirement in choosing a room is quietness as I am a very light sleeper. As you say there is less traffic on the lower level, would it be best to get a room there or would you hear movement from up above?

I wouldn't arrive in LV until 3 Sep so hopefully the worst of the heat would be over. I think I will be there until 19 Sep.

Do you know where I can see a diagram of the layout of the roomettes/bedrooms for both the CZ & Southwest Chief? I saw one earlier today but can't find it again.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 22, 2013)

And I should add plans for the Lakeshore Limited too please  I will be doing that journey from NY to CHI.


----------



## NAVYBLUE (Nov 22, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> Hi NAVYBLUE,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am travelling alone & my main requirement in choosing a room is quietness as I am a very light sleeper. As you say there is less traffic on the lower level, would it be best to get a room there or would you hear movement from up above?
> 
> ...


Carol,

Here you go. This is the lower level floor plan for the Zephyr and Southwest Chief. The pink areas are the (3) bathrooms and shower. The tan area is the family bedroom and blue area is the handicapped room. I gave you incorrect info before about lower level roomette numbers. The downstair roomettes are 11,12, 13 and 14. I feel they are quieter than upstairs BUT not quiet as you do hear the sound as the train goes along the track but is not an unpleasant sound. Since you are on the lower level there is less "sway" left and right and some people find it easier to sleep that way. The swaying doesn't bother me as I rode NAVY ships in bad weather. If you can go up and down stairs to go to the diner, then the lower level might be better for if you want a "quieter" area and I did mention the (3) bathrooms are very close to all (4) roomettes.

Early September to mid Septemeber in Las Vegas will range from 85-95 degrees but like we say "it is a dry heat"

Enjoy your trip

Mike aka NAVYBLUE


----------



## PaulM (Nov 22, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> I am travelling alone & my main requirement in choosing a room is quietness as I am a very light sleeper. As you say there is less traffic on the lower level, would it be best to get a room there or would you hear movement from up above?


Regarding downstairs roomettes and quietness: I've never noticed noise coming the upper deck (the upstairs apartment effect?). They can be very quiet, IF there isn't a noisy family in the family room (especially affects rooms 13 and 14) or there isn't a lot of commotion near the door when the train stops at a larger station during the night (especially affects rooms 11 and 12).


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks for your replies everyone. Might it not be better to have thru traffic on the upper level than people boarding on the lower levels at various stops thru the night? Exactly where is the thru traffic going? Also how near is the dining car to the sleepers? And finally  is there much swaying on the upper level - do people tend to suffer from motion sickness?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 24, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> Thanks for your replies everyone. Might it not be better to have thru traffic on the upper level than people boarding on the lower levels at various stops thru the night? Exactly where is the thru traffic going? Also how near is the dining car to the sleepers? And finally  is there much swaying on the upper level - do people tend to suffer from motion sickness?


As has been said here many times, most of us have our Favorite Types and Location of Rooms on LD Trains., there are Positives and Minuses for each but Overall Most Riders Prefer being on the Upper Level on Superliners since the Lounge Car, Diner, Coffee,Juice and Ice station are all Upstairs! Traffic isn't Very Heavy through the Sleeping Cars since Only Sleeping Car Passengers can enter or Pass through the Sleepers! (Exception is the Coach that's added to the End of the Empire Builder between MSP and CHI during Certain Times of the Year!)

During the Winter it can get Really Cold Downstairs during Station Stops when the Door is Open, but the Plus, as has been mentioned, is you are Close to the Luggage Rack, Showers and Restrooms! (There is Only One Restroom Upstairs in Superliner Sleeping Cars!) The Swaying Upstairs is actually Dependent on the Condition of the Tracks but Overall the effect is that of being Rocked to Sleep in a Cradle ! Downstairs has Less sway but you feel more Bumps and Rough Spots in the Tracks and the View Outside isnt as Good!

As for the Diner, it depends on whether the Sleepers are Located on the Front or Back of the Train, on Some LD Trains with the Sleepers in Front the he Diner is Next Door, when they are on the back you can have to Walk through as Many as 6 Cars (Texas Eagle #421/#422, the Boston Section of the Lake Shore L:td. and the Portland Section of the Empire Builder!) The Lounge Car is always Next to the Diner Except on the Empire Builder when it is Located between the Seatlle Coaches on the front and the Portland Coaches on the Rear of the Train!


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, Jim. I'll have to make a decision this week & get it booked. I'm not very good at walking through a moving train & don't fancy a long trek to the dining car. However, I believe I can have the food brought to my roomette/bedroom.

Thanks again.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 25, 2013)

Carol,

You can log into your account now, and not have to post as a guest any longer.


----------



## buddy559 (Nov 25, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> Thanks, Jim. I'll have to make a decision this week & get it booked. I'm not very good at walking through a moving train & don't fancy a long trek to the dining car. However, I believe I can have the food brought to my roomette/bedroom.
> 
> Thanks again.


You certainly should! I am new here, but as I understand it, meals in the rooms, if you are mobility impaired, are standard service. If you can afford a gratuity for the attendants, it would be greatly appreciated, but that service is included with your ticket.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 25, 2013)

Actually anyone can have meals served to them in their room, but I find for myself one of best parts of train travel is having a meal in the Dining Car and meeting your fellow travelers!


----------



## Rail Freak (Nov 25, 2013)

The meals in the dining car are very nice, after spending a few private hours gazing out the windows of my sleeper! I like my private time but enjoy mixing it with conversation with other travelers during meals. I really enjoy breakfast!!!! My day starts with a very early shower, a cup of Java and sitting in the Sight Seer Lounge, watching the sun rise & being one of the early breakfast diners!!!! Man, I'm talking myself into another train ride!!!  Whoooo Whooooo 

Have Fun

RF


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 25, 2013)

Rail Freak said:


> The meals in the dining car are very nice, after spending a few private hours gazing out the windows of my sleeper! I like my private time but enjoy mixing it with conversation with other travelers during meals. I really enjoy breakfast!!!! My day starts with a very early shower, a cup of Java and sitting in the Sight Seer Lounge, watching the sun rise & being one of the early breakfast diners!!!! Man, I'm talking myself into another train ride!!!  Whoooo Whooooo
> 
> Have Fun
> 
> RF


Why on Earth would you want to ride on a Train?  No-one Rides Trains Anymore!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2013)

Warning: potentially contrary opinion ahead.

Personally, I wouldn't stress over what room or car you're in. There just isn't enough variation to make it worth the effort to me, especially for a first time traveler having to make the phone call from the other side of the pond.

If you've traveled extensively and come up with a set of factors that's important enough for you to call, good on you and there's nothing wrong with that. But that's something that's fiercely personal and a preference that can only be gained by experience.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 25, 2013)

RyanS,

Thanks for your reply, but I have been lucky enough to find a company here in the UK with which I can book my Amtrak trip. All the staff have travelled extensively on Amtrak themselves & it's a freephone number. It was indeed worrying that I'd be running up a huge bill calling the US, but now I don't have to


----------



## Ryan (Nov 25, 2013)

That's good news - I would make sure that this company isn't charging you more than you would pay booking directly via the website. There's no good reason to pay more.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 27, 2013)

Before I get to the California Zephyr, I need to travel from NY to CHI. I want to go on the Lake Shore Limited, but on the Amtrak website, it costs $391 for a roomette one way, while on the amsnag site, it's $290. Can anyone explain why there's such a difference?


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 27, 2013)

Also how can I book the cheaper price?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 27, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> Also how can I book the cheaper price?


Carol: You may want to look into taking the Capitol Ltd. from Washington to CHI-there are Days in August when a roomette is as Low as $129!! You would either ride a Regional Train from NYP-WAS or take the Pennsylvanian #43 from NYP to Pittsburgh(you'd have a Few Hours Layover in PGH) and Transfer Trains! The Cap Ltd has Superliner Equipment, the Lake Shore has Single Level Viewliner and Amfleet Cars! Also the $391 Fare for a Roomette on the lake Shore Might be the Total Fare including Rail Fare and Roomette and the $290 Fare just the Roomette on the Lake Shore?

Same amount of Meals in the Diner, 2 (Dinner and Breakfast )if you go out of Washington on the Cap, Only Breakfast if you catch the Cap in Pittsburgh! (The Penn doesnt have a Diner but has a Cafe car!)

If you really want the Lake Shore Call Amtrak (or see if you can Book a Roomette on a Day with Low Fares on Line @Amtrak.com). As has been said youll always get the Low Bucket Rail Fare when you Book a Sleeping car Room!


----------



## buddy559 (Nov 27, 2013)

I think the $290 may be for just the roomette, and then you pay the lowest coach fare in addition. Sounds like the $391 is possibly $101 for the rail fare, and then 290 for the upgrade to the roomette.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks for your replies. I didn't know they added the 2 together to get the fare you pay. The only reason I prefer the Lake Shore Limited is that you don't have to change trains. Which route is the most scenic? I might do one on the outward journey & the other on the way back.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 27, 2013)

If you do each one way, my opinion is the Lake Shore Limited (LSL) westbound and the Capitol Limited (Cap) eastbound. The LSL follows the shore of the Hudson River from New York City to almost Albany - sometimes within feet! It's very scenic. The Cap has very scenic views in the morning from Pittsburgh to Washington. On both trains, these same areas could be in darkness the opposite direction.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 27, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> If you do each one way, my opinion is the Lake Shore Limited (LSL) westbound and the Capitol Limited (Cap) eastbound. The LSL follows the shore of the Hudson River from New York City to almost Albany - sometimes within feet! It's very scenic. The Cap has very scenic views in the morning from Pittsburgh to Washington. On both trains, these same areas could be in darkness the opposite direction.


I concur with Dave. Having ridden both these routes in both directions I can tell you that the morning scenery along the rivers to DC is very beautiful, as is an evening sunset over the Hudson.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 27, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> Thanks for your replies. I didn't know they added the 2 together to get the fare you pay. The only reason I prefer the Lake Shore Limited is that you don't have to change trains. Which route is the most scenic? I might do one on the outward journey & the other on the way back.


Understand wanting a Single Seat Train Ride! Best Scenery on the Lake shore Ltd. from NYP is going West Bound to CHI, you get to see

the Hudson River between NYP and Albany (Left Side of Train/same Scenery as in "North by Northwest "on the 20th Century Limited!)) and in the Morning as the Sun Comes uP youll have Breakfast in the Diner and then Roll along the Shores of Lake Michigan through IIndianas and Chicagos Industrial Areas with the Skyline of Chicago Visible across the Lake! (Right Side of train)

For the Capitol Ltd., East bound from Chicago to WAS is the Way to Roll, youll Wake up going through the Hills and Valleys ofPennsylvania,(after the Early Stop in Pittsburgh) Maryland,West Virginia and down the Potomac River into Washington. Youll have dinner leaving Chicago, Breakfast in Pennsylvania or West Virginia and ,If you want ,Brunch in Maryland or West Virginia. (The Train winds around Alot back and Forth between these States!) Be sure and Look for martiunsburg and harpers Ferry,WV., Very historic and Beautiful! When you Arrive in Washington you can use the Club Acela to wait for your Train to New York since you arrived in a Sleeping Car!

Edit:

Looks like AUers Agree on This and were Posting @ the same Time! ^_^


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Ryan (Nov 27, 2013)

ALC Rail Writer said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > If you do each one way, my opinion is the Lake Shore Limited (LSL) westbound and the Capitol Limited (Cap) eastbound. The LSL follows the shore of the Hudson River from New York City to almost Albany - sometimes within feet! It's very scenic. The Cap has very scenic views in the morning from Pittsburgh to Washington. On both trains, these same areas could be in darkness the opposite direction.
> ...


Yet another vote for doing it that way - that's how I just did it, and it worked out nicely.


----------



## boxcarsyix (Nov 27, 2013)

On the Zephyr, the sleepers are in the rear of the train. But the diner is just ahead of the sleepers so you wont have to walk through any of the coaches to get to the diner. If you are in the first sleeper (530) the diner is the next car.


----------



## chakk (Nov 27, 2013)

boxcarsyix said:


> On the Zephyr, the sleepers are in the rear of the train. But the diner is just ahead of the sleepers so you wont have to walk through any of the coaches to get to the diner. If you are in the first sleeper (530) the diner is the next car.


No #30 sleeper on the CZ. The 31 sleeper is adjacent to the diner and the 32 sleeper is behind it (last car on the train).


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 28, 2013)

So for the Lakeshore Limited is the left side of the train best? Though someone else says if you're on the right, you see the Chicago skyline as you approach the city, so I'm not sure which side to go for. Also for the CZ from CHI to SLC, which side is best & also for the Southwest Chief LA to CHI?


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2013)

Left for sure. The view up the Hudson is the prime attraction on that ride.

SWC doesn't really matter what side, it's a big desert.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Ryan


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 28, 2013)

You understand that you never really know which side of the train your room will be located on as the cars can have either end be to the front. So, it is very difficult to try and book a room for a particular side of the train. Just so you know.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 28, 2013)

The LSL is usually somewhat predictable, since the Viewliner needs to run bedroom first so that the vestibule is next to the diner. This usually puts even-numbered roomettes on the Hudson side leaving New York.


----------



## MrFSS (Nov 28, 2013)

RyanS said:


> The LSL is usually somewhat predictable, since the Viewliner needs to run bedroom first so that the vestibule is next to the diner. This usually puts even-numbered roomettes on the Hudson side leaving New York.


Interesting - I've only ridden the LSL twice, one time with bedrooms at the rear of the car and once with them at the forward end, putting the bedroom widow view on opposite sides.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm booked in room 2 on the Lakeshore Limited. Booked thru Amtrak's UK agent & as someone said above, he said he can't guarantee whether that will be the left or right side of the train.. However, if it is the 'wrong' side, I presume I can still view the scenery from some other part of the train?


----------



## boxcarsyix (Nov 29, 2013)

> No #30 sleeper on the CZ. The 31 sleeper is adjacent to the diner and the 32 sleeper is behind it (last car on the train)


You're right, I just looked at my ticket. Sorry :unsure:


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes.

You will be eating dinner during that segment. (They request that the passengers on the New York section to have dinner prior to Albany. The train combines with the Boston section in Albany, and they have dinner after departure from Albany - as there is no Dining Car between Boston and Albany.) The Dining Car has large windows and an un obstructive view.

Another possibility is from room 1 if it is not occupied. And even if it is, if you ask the occupants to leave the door and curtain open, they probably will. (Room 1 is across the hall from room 2.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 29, 2013)

MrFSS said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > The LSL is usually somewhat predictable, since the Viewliner needs to run bedroom first so that the vestibule is next to the diner. This usually puts even-numbered roomettes on the Hudson side leaving New York.
> ...


Were you on the Boston or NYP Section Tom? It Makes a Difference since the NYP Section has the Sleepers next to the Diner on the Rear with the Vestibule Facing Forward which Means the Bedrooms Will Always Be in the Front on the NYP Section of the LSL!


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 29, 2013)

I wouldn't have chosen room 1 or 2 myself as I didn't know what the 'blank' space behind them is, but I was told it's just the end of the car & would be quieter than a roomette with other roomettes on both sides. On a separate note, when I get to CHI, I will need a cab to my hotel. Will these be available at the station, or do I need to make arrangements with a company in advance. As a single female traveller, I'm worried about getting into the 'wrong' cab.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 29, 2013)

On a Viewliner (the Lake Shore Limited sleeping car), rooms #1 & 2 are about 1/3 of the way in the car. The "blank" space next to room 1 is a linen closet, and next to room 2 is the turn of the hallway. (The bedrooms are about 2/3 of the width of the car with the hallway on one side, while the roomettes are about 1/3 of the width of the car with the hallway down the centre. Thus, the hallway must have a turn.) I have never encountered any noise due to this turn. There is no sleeping room at the end of the car.

On a Superliner (the Southwest Chief sleeping car), rooms #1 & 2 are in the center of the car. Room 1 is the sleeping car attendant's room. At the end of the car are rooms #9 & 10.

In Chicago, go up the escalator in front of the ticket counters. Once you exit the doors, there will be a line of cabs waiting!


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks The_Traveler,

So which rooms would you recommend on both the SW Chief & the CZ? Also on all these trains, is a specific car preferable to the others? I'm in car 4911 on the Lakeshore, is that good or bad?


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 29, 2013)

Would the room beside the sleeping car attendant's room be quiet - presumably he's in there alone so there'd be no talking


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 29, 2013)

Many people like room #2 on a Superliner (SWC & CZ) since that room is in the center of the car. As far as the room next to the attendant's room (the next room is #3), don't forget that the room on the opposite wall (#5) may be occupied by another passenger.

On the LSL, car #4911 is the first sleeping car next to the Dining Car!


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 29, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> I wouldn't have chosen room 1 or 2 myself as I didn't know what the 'blank' space behind them is, but I was told it's just the end of the car & would be quieter than a roomette with other roomettes on both sides. On a separate note, when I get to CHI, I will need a cab to my hotel. Will these be available at the station, or do I need to make arrangements with a company in advance. As a single female traveller, I'm worried about getting into the 'wrong' cab.


Usually that's true... you do hear less from your neighbors and the ride is smoother.

My only complaints with roomette #2 is that you hear the door from the only bathroom on the upper level opening and slamming shut all day and night. Also you can hear people walking down the stairs and knocking on the attendants door for help.

That being said... I've been booked into roomette #2 before and had a perfectly good nights sleep. A night in ANY room in a sleeper is better than being at home!


----------



## AlanB (Nov 29, 2013)

rickycourtney said:


> ctrimble said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't have chosen room 1 or 2 myself as I didn't know what the 'blank' space behind them is, but I was told it's just the end of the car & would be quieter than a roomette with other roomettes on both sides. On a separate note, when I get to CHI, I will need a cab to my hotel. Will these be available at the station, or do I need to make arrangements with a company in advance. As a single female traveller, I'm worried about getting into the 'wrong' cab.
> ...


Wrong type of car Rick, she's in #2 on a Viewliner. There is no coffee stand or bathroom near that. You're thinking of a Superliner car.


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 29, 2013)

AlanB said:


> Wrong type of car Rick, she's in #2 on a Viewliner. There is no coffee stand or bathroom near that. You're thinking of a Superliner car.


My apologies. I was confused by the thread title.Disregard what I said... Except for the part about a night in a sleeper being better than being at home... That's still true!


----------



## chakk (Nov 29, 2013)

Roomette 2 in the Superliners is not only in the middle of the car, it has another room adjoining only one end wall. The other end wall is over the stairwell that leads downstairs. I personally prefer roomette 2, but any of the rooms 2 thru 6 tend to be rather quiet.

As for which side to watch out the windows on the CZ (from the lounge car), I would suggest left side from Denver to Dotsero, then switch to right side through Glenwood Canyon to Debeque. Then back to left side for the remainder of the daylight ride. Only in summer will there still be some daylight west of Helper, Utah, when a lounge seat on the right side becomes very desirable again.


----------



## ctrimble (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks again everyone, not sure about room 2 on the superliner now, maybe i should go for somewhere between 3-6 instead. As regards daylight, I will be doing the outward journey on the CZ on 30 Aug & the return possible on the SWC around 20 Sep. I know a few weeks earlier would have been ideal but it just didn't suit.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 30, 2013)

I wouldn't overthink it, the differences aren't great enough to worry about.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 30, 2013)

If you're thinking that because room #2 on a Superliner is next to/above the stairs, I personally have not experienced excessive noise in that room. In fact, it my first choice!


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 1, 2013)

Was today's accident on the Lakeshore Limited's route?


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 1, 2013)

Actually just off the route. It happened just east of the switch that Amtrak uses to go to NYP. (If it happened about 500 meters north, it would be on the route!  ) With all the first responders in the area, it indirectly affected Amtrak.


----------



## PaulM (Dec 1, 2013)

chakk said:


> As for which side to watch out the windows on the CZ (from the lounge car), I would suggest left side from Denver to Dotsero, then switch to right side through Glenwood Canyon to Debeque. Then back to left side for the remainder of the daylight ride.


If I recall, westbound from Denver to the Moffit Tunnel, the best view is to the right. It's mainly rock wall to the left. I'd agree with the rest.

Eastbound, the view of the front range when it comes into view on the left is spectacular.


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 2, 2013)

I like 2. Never noticed it being particularly noisier despite being next to the stairs/coffee station/toilet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 2, 2013)

RyanS said:


> SWC doesn't really matter what side, it's a big desert.


 I think you have your routes mixed up. It's the SL that's mostly dry ugly desert. The SWC is green and lush by comparison.



MrFSS said:


> You understand that you never really know which side of the train your room will be located on as the cars can have either end be to the front. So, it is very difficult to try and book a room for a particular side of the train. Just so you know.


 Allowing customers to pick a given side would seem to be a great up-sell option if and when Amtrak is willing to turn a car or two to make things match up.



the_traveler said:


> Another possibility is from room 1 if it is not occupied. And even if it is, if you ask the occupants to leave the door and curtain open, they probably will.


I would not feel comfortable asking people in other rooms to leave their door and curtains open as that would not be a socially acceptable request.



RyanS said:


> I wouldn't overthink it, the differences aren't great enough to worry about.


I couldn't agree more.

Picking a route and a season has far more bearing on what you'll see than which room or which side of the train you want. If you're new to a route then do what I do and head for the observation car during the interesting segments. That way you can see both sides at the same time. Most of my experience has been with Western Superliner fleet, but I believe the the Eastern Amfleet trains have observation cars as well.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Dec 2, 2013)

I just rode and slept in Superliner Roomette 2 on several trains this past Summer. I rode the Coast Starlight, Empire Builder, Southwest Chief, and later the California Zephyr. For me the Roomette 2 was perfect. I heard no sound of people going up and down the stairs to and from the lower level. There was no problem of noise related to the door to the upstairs bathroom and every SCA was very quiet when in the room or actually never in the room much while performing all their duties. On top of this, the attendant was always around when I needed him or her. With the room being in the middle of the car, the ride was always quiet and smooth.

But in all honesty, my bed at home is much more comfortable than sleeping on the train.


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks again everyone, think I'll opt for roomette 2. Would much prefer a bedroom but the price difference doesn't justify it.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Carol - I meant to dig this up when you were asking about #2 earlier. Here's a poll started a few months ago - not scientific by any means, but with 128 votes it's probably a fair representation of how folks here feel about the different rooms:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/55539-the-mother-of-all-superliner-room-polls/

Room #2 is actually pretty well regarded, I think you'll be happy with it.


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Ryan, Looks like No 4 is the top choice. Anyone have a preference for which bedroom to choose? I might go for that instead though the difference in price is huge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 5, 2013)

On a Superliner (Two Level) Sleeper most Experienced Passengers like Bedroom E or C. E is Next to the Stairs, Coffee, Ice and Juice Station and Closest to the SCA in Roomette #1.(Bedroom A is the Smallest One due to the Turn in the Hall by the EXit/Entrance Door to the Next Car .Also it is the only One without a Connection to the Next Bedroom!)Bedrooms B and C and D and E can be made into a Suite for People Traveling Together by Opening the Connecting Door between them but of Course would be Very Pricey!! If the Car is Hooked up with the Bedrooms on the Front the Couch in E and C (Bottom Bed when Made into the Night Configuration) will Face Forwards, B and D will have the Couch Facing Backwards!(Of course you can;t Know for sure which way the Car will be Hooked Up until you Board!)

If you are on a Viewliner Sleeper (Single Level) there are only 3 Bedrooms, A and Band and H , B is Best since the Couch Faces Forward. There is also the H Bedroom which you can Book if you have a Handicap for the same Price as a Roomette, First Come ,First Served) They usually are Very Pricey also compared to Viewliner Roomettes which have More Room than A Superliner plus a Toliet and Sink and a Window up Top for the Top Bed!

I recommend that you go with a Roomette on a Viewliner and if you can get a Bedroom for Not too High a Price on a Superliner Train try to get Bedroom E!!! In my Opinion Bedrooms that Cost $800-$1200 are NOT Worth It, A Roomette is Fine for 1/3 to 1/2 the Price!!!!!! YMMV


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Jim


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 11, 2013)

There are no #2 roomettes left for my CZ trip, so they booked me in #5. Should I ask to get changed to an even number roomette for better scenery?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 11, 2013)

Personally I think you should just take the trip and stop worrying about every little detail like this.


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 11, 2013)

since I wrote that, i have been informed that i am now in #6. Hopefully that'll be Ok.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> since I wrote that, i have been informed that i am now in #6. Hopefully that'll be Ok.


Youll be Fine in #6! Just head to the Sightseer Lounge and Enjoy the Views and the Ride! Left Side through the Sierras and Both Sides through the Rockies with the Right Side Best from Grand Junction to Glennwood Springs and From there the Left Side to Denver has the Best Views!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 11, 2013)

PaulM said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > As for which side to watch out the windows on the CZ (from the lounge car), I would suggest left side from Denver to Dotsero, then switch to right side through Glenwood Canyon to Debeque. Then back to left side for the remainder of the daylight ride.
> ...


Agree. Right side from Denver to Moffit Tunnel.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 11, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> There are no #2 roomettes left for my CZ trip, so they booked me in #5. Should I ask to get changed to an even number roomette for better scenery?


You won't know what side you're on until you get on the train. The car can be facing either direction. On my 3 LD trains, I was either in 5 or 6, and both were fine as far as I was concerned.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 11, 2013)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Personally I think you should just take the trip and stop worrying about every little detail like this.


Agreed, I've been saying that all along. Some people develop preferences, which is fine, but we (AU) make too big a deal about them sometimes and scare folks like this off.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 11, 2013)

RyanS said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I think you should just take the trip and stop worrying about every little detail like this.
> ...


There were times I wished I was on the other side or the other level or the other car, but there has never once been a case when I would have known this would be the case before I boarded, no matter how much time and research I had put into it. That particular train or that particular car or that particular level or that particular room just happened to have an issue that was impossible for me to anticipate.


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm not concerned about the view, I can go the observation car for that. I'm quite happy with what I have booked. Being a very light sleeper, I don't really expect to sleep much no matter which roomette/bedroom I'm in but that's OK - it's a million times better than the thought of getting in a plane


----------



## ctrimble (Dec 11, 2013)

And speaking of scenery, am I missing much impressive scenery by getting off at SLC as opposed to continuing to San Francisco?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2013)

ctrimble said:


> I'm not concerned about the view, I can go the observation car for that. I'm quite happy with what I have booked. Being a very light sleeper, I don't really expect to sleep much no matter which roomette/bedroom I'm in but that's OK - it's a million times better than the thought of getting in a plane


You'll probably be Surprised when you Slleep like a Baby as the Train Rocks and Rolls you to Sleep with the Sound of the Train Horn and Clickty Clack of the Rails sings you to Dreamland! ^_^



ctrimble said:


> And speaking of scenery, am I missing much impressive scenery by getting off at SLC as opposed to continuing to San Francisco?


You'll miss the Seeing the Sierra Nevada Mountains between Reno and Sacramento including the infamous Donner Pass and Donner Lake with the Mountain Villages that are Very pretty any Time of the Year! Utah and nevada are basically desert with mountains in the distance, they do have Snow in the Winter! Of Course Salt Lake City is a Major City and Has Lots to See Including the Tabernacle Square, the Great Salt Lake (outside of Town) but it Doesn't Compare to the Sierra Nevadas!


----------

